
Share your Wiimote, share your wife: We Dare... WTF? - nice1
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/share-your-wiimote-share-your-wife-we-dare-is-omg-wtf.ars
======
marknutter
Ubisoft appears to be blocking this video for US citizens. here's an alternate
link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9gQzFHt8cE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9gQzFHt8cE&feature=related)

